# Having trouble wiring thermostat



## swinny (Nov 29, 2006)

I recently bought a new digital Honeywell line-voltage thermostat to replace my current one. The thermostat controls one 240V wall heater. I'm having some trouble because the wiring is different on the new one compared to the old one (and Honeywell doesn't provide adequate directions for an idiot like me). 

This is my current thermostat and wiring:

http://www.uploaddress.com//files/855/current1.jpg
http://www.uploaddress.com//files/855/current2.jpg

Although the photo doesn't show it, the red wire from the thermostat is wire-nutted to two black wires, the black wire from the thermostat is connected to another single black wire.

Okay, so here is my new thermostat:

http://www.uploaddress.com//files/855/new.jpg

A helpful person on Usenet gave me the following advice:

_Unless the thermostat does something "intelligent" to monitor load, you 
should be able to treat the new thermostat as a single pole switch, same 
as your old one. This would switch only one side of your heater, 
leaving the other hot all the time.

Take the single black wire connected to the black thermostat wire, and 
hook it up to the inner black wire. Insulate the end of the outer black 
wire--this will be live when the heat is on.

Split the two black wires hooked to the old red wire, connect the one 
going to the heater with the outer red wire, and the one going to the 
supply to the inner red wire._

I tried this, and the thermostat turns on fine, and "clicks" to show it's turning the heat on. The problem is that the heat doesn't come on. Does anyone have any other ideas I could try?


----------



## swinny (Nov 29, 2006)

Disregard the previous post.  We got it figured out!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 29, 2006)

*Yea for Swinny!*You got it worked out on your own; now you have an experience to share with the next person who has trouble. Experience is a hard teacher but very rewarding when you pass the test.
It looks like the old t-stat was a single pole switch and the new one is a double pole. Congratulations on a job well done.
Glenn


----------

